# Accommodation info/ costs



## Tinker_bell (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi

My husband and I will be moving to Abu Dhabi later this year. He has an offer of 18k AED all inclusive. His office is in Marina Village. I do not have a job yet but intend to try and find one asap ( I am in the Insurance industry while my husband is a Chartered Accountant).

Since initially he will be the single earner we are looking for a decent 1/2 BHK apartment. Hoping to strike the right balance between a budget apartment and a decent locality. 

Any ideas around the areas we should look at and the kind of rents we can expect would help immensely!!

Thanks a lot in advance for reading this post and for any suggestions


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There are a lot of posts and discussions on here about rent costs (and outlay for commission, deposit and x months in advance) - if i was in your position I'd consider staying in a hotel for a few months until you are sure your husbands job is good and you find work too, then you can decide a budget and you'll have learned more about and seen different areas.


----------

